# Help...my Moss is dying



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

I recently acquired some Taiwan and Christmas moss- it's only been about a week, give or take, and it is apparently dying( yellow and brown ). I'm new to any kind of moss other than java, and from what I had read about these two they seemed easy enough- 
so, the temp is about 78*,the light is medium, the water is high in iron, naturally, and it is a little alkaline, due to being in Florida. I soften it with flourite, slate, driftwood, etc. I was hoping to attach this moss to some coconut shells as soon as I figure out how to get the fibers off, and driftwood.
What does it need?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It probably just needs time to acclimate to your tank. Do you see any new growth at all?


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

no - it's pretty much all gold/brown now. I think there might be a slight tinge of green left in a few "leaves"


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank parameters?


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

78*F, Florida well water- high in iron, slightly alkaline(pH ~7.6); flourite/gravel mix, driftwood, lava rock, Power Glo light bulb + bright window 
I have really only had success at keeping Java ferns, some swords, and anubias until now, and I wanted to try the moss.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm about to start a new tank- a metal rimmed 40breeder, that I'll be using a cannister filter and have sand as a substrate. I had planned on moving the moss to that tank once it was ready, but it doesn't look like it'll live til then.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It may look dead, but odds are its not. Split it and put some in a jar on the window sill with water.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cool. Will do. Regular water? I'm guessing if it actually starts to fall apart is when I should call it quits?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Treat the water for chlorine, etc... or just use tank water when you do your next waterchange.


----------

